# Best county for deer hunting?



## Sam22

lmholmes11 said:


> How about Presque Isle?
> 
> I found a property with cabin, 265 acres for $285,000.


I hunt Presque Isle. Deer numbers seem to be better there than the counties to the West. Although there are a few big deer, most of the bucks don't do very well in the head gear department. There are a good number of turkeys. If you have some ag land around it would be a good spot, and far cheaper than southern Michigan.


----------



## peteinvermont

plugger said:


> For me it would areas of big woods with large tracts of state land. The deer numbers would be lower, and the trophy potential reduced, but the hunting experience would excel.


Personally, this is what I'm looking for too.


----------



## Phil B.

Why would St. Clair Co. but at the bottom? Do you have experience out their?... Please explain.


Falk said:


> This County would be near the bottom of my list.


----------



## U of M Fan

Phil B. said:


> Why would St. Clair Co. but at the bottom? Do you have experience out their?... Please explain.


I hope he can remember. LOL


----------



## Spartan88

Best place to hunt is on FL's property line, at least that is what I've been told.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Ionia, Gratiot and montcalm county corners.


----------

